# Truck mounted snowblower



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello I am looking for information on pick up truck mounted snowblowers. Who makes them, how well they work, ect. I think Northern Tool used to have one listed that was powered by a 25 hp engine and mounted to your exsiting hardware.

Thanks
J & B Lawncare


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

J & B Lawncare said:


> Hello I am looking for information on pick up truck mounted snowblowers. Who makes them, how well they work, ect. I think Northern Tool used to have one listed that was powered by a 25 hp engine and mounted to your exsiting hardware.
> 
> Thanks
> J & B Lawncare


Ya your right, northern tool did have one. I can't find my new catalog to check if its still there. It may be on there site though. Good Luck, i think those things are cool!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

J & B Lawncare said:


> Hello I am looking for information on pick up truck mounted snowblowers. Who makes them, how well they work, ect. I think Northern Tool used to have one listed that was powered by a 25 hp engine and mounted to your exsiting hardware.
> 
> Thanks
> J & B Lawncare


25 hp seems real low for a snow blower that wide even taking into consideration that the snow blower doesnt need to move itself. there was a post on a truck mounted snow not long ago that was hydraulically powered from a bed mounted diesel engine. one guy had a 200 hp engine.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I believe this is what your looking for.

http://www.hansonsnowblowers.com/


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

hello, I know a guy who had one mounted on the front of his truck, worked well, until we had one of those heavy ,wet, deep dumps that are commen here in the sierras, he had a quarter mile driveway, sold that, and put a big plow on his truck, did that for a few of years, then sold that and bought a Bobcat high flow,two speed with a 84 in. blower. the best thing I ever did, 3 feet of snow done in about a half hour clean sides, and no stacking. Excpet I had to take on some private accounts to pay for it.I was never able to take off for a few days for fear I would return to find 4 feet of snow on my road. the plow woudnt push it

The truck mounted blower worked real well for dry light snow, under a foot or so clogged frequently for sierra cement. not enough horses. I think back east, midwest where its real cold and light the would work real sweet.


----------

